# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  que donner à manger à un pigeon ramier

## Physalie

Bonjour,

l'an dernier des pigeons ont fait leur nid sur le rebord de ma fenêtre, et les deux pigeonneaux ont survécu et étaient par la force des choses plus ou moins habitués à nous à travers la fenêtre.
ils sont partis pour le printemps et l'été mais là un des petits pigeons, reconnaissable à une plume recourbée sur la tête même s'il est moins beau qu'avant est revenu et réclame à manger..il nous regarde déjeuner à travers la fenêtre et frappe au carreau.... :: 
du coup que pensez vous que je puisse lui donner mise à part des boules de graines lorsqu'il fera froid ? 
je n'y connais pas grand chose en oiseau...

merci d'avance !!

----------


## Sév51

un mélange pour tourterelle que tu trouves en grande surface me semble indiqué
évite la mie de pain qui les fait gonfler...

----------


## VictoriaLou54

J'en ai reccuperé un il y a 2 jours et du coup j'ai appelé la LPO pour me renseigner, donc les boules à éviter apparement, le pain pareil.

Sinon maïs et blé, et si il est pas en forme tu peux ajouter 1/2 jaune d'oeuf cuit dur tous les 2 jours.  ::

----------


## Physalie

Merci pour vos réponses. :Embarrassment: 
Pour le pain, je sais depuis quelques temps que ce n'est pas bon, sauf éventuellement mouillé comme cela pas de problème de "gonflage" mais de toutes façons c'est beaucoup trop pauvre comme aliment donc bon à bannir.
Pour les boules de graisse je ne savais pas  ? tu sais pourquoi ? parce qu' a priori y a des graines et de la matière grasse végétale donc je vois pas trop pourquoi ça ne serait pas bon ? on t'a donné la raison ?
cet aprèm j'ai essayé des petits pois en boite ( j'avais lu que l'on pouvait en donner..) mais ça l'a laissé vraiment de marbre... il n'aime pas ça du tout..
le blé et le maïs tu trouves ça où ?
sinon oui il n'est pas bien en forme mon ptit par rapport à avant, il est tout déplumé sur la tête.. mais enfin il reste sauvage et assez vif hein, je tenterai le jaune d'oeuf demain !

----------


## Columba

Les boules de graisse, en générale ne sont pas végétales du tout (sauf celles de la LPO car c'est précisé). Les pigeons sont granivores, mais ils picorent également de la verdure, des minéraux et à l'occasion un insecte dans la nature. Mais plus des 3/4 de ce qu'ils mangent sont des graines. 

Il existe des mélanges pour oiseaux du ciel que l'on trouve partout, sinon évidemment le mieux c'est de prendre un mélange pour pigeons, ou tourterelles à défaut.

----------


## Physalie

ben je n'en savais rien pour les boules de graisse ....faudra que je regarde de près la composition !!
sinon oui je me doutais bien qu'il fallait des graines mais vu que l'hiver arrive je pensais qu'il y aurait peut être des aliments à donner en priorité.
je verrai si je vois des mélanges pigeons  :Smile: 
merci pour ta réponse Aurore

----------


## VictoriaLou54

Bah pour le blé et le maïs pareil que pour nous en fait, du maïs à pop corn par exemple et le blé celui qu'on trouve dans nos cuisine.  ::

----------


## Physalie

> Bah pour le blé et le maïs pareil que pour nous en fait, du maïs à pop corn par exemple et le blé celui qu'on trouve dans nos cuisine.


Merci pour l'info ! je préfère poser des questions connes plutôt qu'avoir un accident ..

----------


## Columba

> ben je n'en savais rien pour les boules de graisse ....faudra que je regarde de près la composition !!
> sinon oui je me doutais bien qu'il fallait des graines mais vu que l'hiver arrive je pensais qu'il y aurait peut être des aliments à donner en priorité.
> je verrai si je vois des mélanges pigeons 
> merci pour ta réponse Aurore


Les pigeons tirent leur énergie des glucides contenus dans les graines, peu des graisses, donc même végétales je dirais que leur donner du gras ne sert pas à grand chose. Par contre il existe (mais là il faut aller en boutique spécialisée et souvent c'est en sacs de 20kg donc pour donner sur le bord de la fenêtre bon...) des mélanges pour pigeons qui sont plus riches en certaines graines que d'autres, les miens par exemple je leur donne du mélange 'sport' pour pigeons voyageurs + riches en pois et maïs qu'en blé, donc + riches en énergie. 

Mais bon, te tracasse pas trop, un mélange de graines tout simple peut faire le bonheur d'un pigeon  :Smile:

----------


## Physalie

merci Aurore je vais essayer de  trouver ça !
ben si ça me tracasse un peu parce que je l'ai vu naître ce ptit pigeon !!! alors là tout déplumé de la tête je voulais lui trouver un truc bien  ::

----------

